# Alliancetech Vapor - Aston 24mm RTA



## M.Adhir (31/5/20)

This looks interesting.
The Aston RDA was very much like the Flave 22 RDA. Aston is branded as a more pocket friendly series from Alliancetech.

Now there's a 24mm RTA version, which based on the videos appears to be somewhere between a loose MTL and a slightly restricted DL.
Compact size (3cm excluding the driptip).

At an RRP of 60 Euros its not the most budget friendly of RTA's - but is certainly not among the more expensive commercial RTA's either. 

From the manufacturers website:

'

Gold-plated positive pin for maximum conductivity
High quality Pyrex with a PSU tank supplied as spare in order to have the choice of aesthetics and solidity.
The coil is easy to install thanks to the wide passages and the wire holding during the clamping process.
The optimum coil height is guided by the two supports which will receive the jig in the right position.
Adjustable draw on 2 holes or one only, for a tight or more open coil, while remaining on a restricted type to favour the aromas.
An ultra-precise Airflow which guarantees a unique cooling of the coil and a maximum of flavours, not altered.
Filling is done by unscrewing the top cap.
The materials used are:


Stainless steel 304 L for the whole rta.
Stainless steel 304 L for pin with gold plating
Pyrex for the original equipment tube and PSU (Polysulfone) for the second tube
Delrin for the drip tip
Top cap and sandblasted airflow ring for the MATTE SS version.
Lovers of MTL or restrictive DL will be delighted to see that this new ASTON RTA sublimates the aromas, both on one hole and open on both holes. Aston Vape shows us once again that it knows how to meet the demand of each and every one of us, an outstanding atomizer for any type of shot. '

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/20)

Thanks for this @M.Adhir! One on the way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

